
RAF pilot sent jet into 4,000ft plummet playing with camera, court martial hears - Cozumel
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/07/raf_voyager_zz333_flt_lt_andrew_townshend_court_martial/
======
gus_massa
Almost dupe, with more details:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13593810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13593810)
(173 points, 14 hours ago, 119 comments)

